# How have you change since you were a child?



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

How have you changed/not changed psychologically?

I used to be the most sensitive and anxious child. I couldn't take teasing at all - it hurt me and I didn't know how to respond. I was constantly scared and anxious - about everything but mostly about being abandoned by my parents. At the same time, I was so oblivious to the world around me. I completely lived in my head and was barely even conscious that there was a world outside.

And now: I love being alone, I totally love teasing and am not sensitive to it at all. I'm still anxious but in a different way. I'm still scared but again, only with certain things and in a different way. I really don't have abandonment issues. Oh and I'm definitely more aware of reality. Seriously, the way I used to be was hitting extreme levels of obliviousness.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

I was very shy and oblivious. I'm less shy, more bitter (at least compared to pre-teen years), more interested in the world, especially in changing it.... Generally I am more calm, though hardly at "inner peace." Sometimes I'm more sensitive to people's feelings.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I love not having to go to school or having parent's rules to follow. I have more expenses and bills tho. How have I changed psychologically? Freedom is good. I'm in charge.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

I was more optimistic about my life, and I'll admit more naive but I suspect everyone is at one point in their life. I also had more faith that my life would get more awesome as time goes on. It didn't, I'm more apathetic, and while I'm no pessimist I've become extremely hesitant that my life will become the amazing adventure I wanted to be when I was younger. I'm also more organized, less impulsive, more cautious and methodical, and less outgoing, and while that may seem like some sort of regression, it has honestly made my life more tolerable.

I also thought that, if you had a great personality people would overlook any physical flaws and fall in love with your character and not your looks, but I learned the hard that that isn't so, so I've also become more shallow and more cynical of people.


----------



## CazzieAnwyn (Jan 2, 2011)

I used to be highly jealous, very naive and I loved to hide in the most oddest places (This one time I hid in a shop selling white goods, and they closed the store to trap me) 

Now I am not as jealous, I still get jealous but I control it more. I'm still somewhat naive but not very. And I dont hide in strange places anymore, possibly because I got to big but I'm going to say its because I matured.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

I was extremely outgoing, had lots of friends.. I always had a diplomatic side in me where whenever my friends would get mad at each other, I was the mediator who helped each other to see one another's point of view, extremely inquisitive, adventurous, happy.

I'm really different now in a way that I've become a bit more reserved as I've gotten older. I think this is a result of life experiences, in general. I still have that kid in me though. =)


----------



## Stolen (Apr 5, 2010)

I was incredibly confident as a child, and sooo much more ambitious than I am now. I feel like I went in reverse; I've gotten shyer and more introverted over the years, and definitely lost some of that confidence (and most of the ambition).

Example...in sixth grade, my teacher read us a chapter book that I liked. So I went home, spent ten hours writing a play on it, then asked if we could perform it. The teacher agreed and after that I held auditions, built scenery, and directed over 30 kids in a play, then put on three performances of it for the school and parents, including giving the introduction to an audience of people.

That was all voluntary. If someone were to offer me money to do that now, I would look at them like this:  I also used to organize games on the playground (imagination ones, not sports ones). I was probably closer to an ENFP/ENFJ. 

I wish I could for one day go back in time and remember how I used to think/feel. As an adult, I think if I were to meet my child-self I would really admire her. I want her confidence back!


----------



## undead (Nov 28, 2010)

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> How have you changed/not changed psychologically?
> 
> I used to be the most sensitive and anxious child. I couldn't take teasing at all - it hurt me and I didn't know how to respond. I was constantly scared and anxious - about everything but mostly about being abandoned by my parents. At the same time, I was so oblivious to the world around me. I completely lived in my head and was barely even conscious that there was a world outside.
> 
> And now: I love being alone, I totally love teasing and am not sensitive to it at all. I'm still anxious but in a different way. I'm still scared but again, only with certain things and in a different way. I really don't have abandonment issues. Oh and I'm definitely more aware of reality. Seriously, the way I used to be was hitting extreme levels of obliviousness.


I am similar to this.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I am pretty much the same, just with more life experience.


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

I have slightly more self-confidence, thicker skin, and I no longer try to be macho in order to hide some traits I was (am) self-conscious about.
I was a little arrogant as a child- trying to live up to my brothers and having little self-confidence made me a know-it-all. I don't really like the person I once was.


----------



## Ikrash (Dec 19, 2010)

A lot basically i my child abilities are returning to me namely confidence intelligence


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

undead said:


> I am similar to this.


huh, interesting. I thought that I changed in a particularly strange way, so it's cool that there's someone else.


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

All I know for certain, and all I can ever know, is that I got bigger. :laughing:


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Not very long after I hit puberty I started to become quieter, less emotional and more cognitive.


----------

